# Havoc Has an RA



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

This makes me happy as we will have a forced 7 month layoff while I deploy to Iraq







. 

I had entered him today at the Oklahoma City Obedience Training Club trial, they had 2 trials today and we earned our 2nd and 3rd legs with lovely blue ribbons. Havoc got his RA with 3 straight first placements (2 today and 1 in Texas a few weeks ago).









He also placed first in pre-novice today







. So we have a new toy, a pewter coaster and a pewter Christmas tree ornament in addition to our blue ribbons! 

When I get back in late March we will dust off the cobwebs and work on the RE and start regular obedience.

I also must brag that we did an Open run through in class Thursday and he would have Q'd if it were a trial. So he is trained through Open but just needs proofing and the Novice title too before he can go into Open.

I hope for the CD in the summer and the CDX in the fall of 2010.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That's awesome, Kathy. Way to go both you and Havoc!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Congratulations!!!!


What she said!!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Great job - so glad that Havoc finished the title before you had to leave. Maybe this was his "Bon voyage, hurry back soon" to you!

On a good note - I've found that a lay-off from training often helps my dogs. Seven months is a long lay-off, but I've taken 3-4 months to just let them relax and enjoy life, and found that when we went back to training they were rejuvenated and more excited than they had been. So maybe this break will be a good thing for him, and not a regression like it seems. Obviously he's got a good base of obedience in him and so it may be rusty when you get back but I bet it will all come back to him (and you!) very quickly.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kathy, YAAYYY







for you and sweetie-fella Havoc!! Look at what you've accomplished with him! What a super team you are. I bet getting his CD will feel wonderful, too. You can do it!









Congratulations Kathy and Havoc on the RA!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is awesome! WTG You two!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Kathy & Havoc.. BIG CONGRATULATION! That's so awesome!! You should be very proud.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

A very big


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Way to go Kathy and Havoc!!! That is SUPER!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Great news!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy and Havoc of course!!! What a super team you are! I can only imagine how spoiled your doggies will be while staying alone with dad


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Kathy and Havoc







You two are making a terrific team.

What a terrific send-off for mom!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is really great. Way to go Havoc and you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I actually thought the first place in Texas was a fluke and we lucked out. But he beat a lot of good dogs this weekend. The class was huge, so I guess maybe he is pretty good! 

A lay off is not a bad thing, maybe it will improve his tracking too! He did certify but we have had not passed the TD yet. We failed one attempt but it was not very good conditions either. Track was laid in a cow pasture complete with cows and all their droppings, too much for a young dog! So we will have to re-dertify next spring now and try again.


----------

